# Quel autoradio Blaupunkt pour un iPod/iPhone?



## Toz (8 Mars 2008)

Bon, j'ai fait un peu le tour des "ipod en voiture" et autres,mais tout est un peu vieux... y'a quand même beaucoup d'info de 2003 là dedans...

Bref j'hésite entre 3 autoradios pas trop chers:

Pioneer DEH-P6000UB

Alpine iDA-X300

et Blaupunkt mais je ne sais pas lequel...

Je dis ça parce que le Alpine n'a pas de lecteur CD,
le Pioneer gère moins bien l'iPod d'après les dires de certains,
quant au Blaupunkt, tout le monde est unanime sur la qualité de la réception radio de la mort qui tue, mais quid de l'ipod?

Si vous avez une expérience de ces autoradios, je vous en serai reconnaissant. Si,si.


----------

